# Howdy yall from Virginia



## Cowgirl07 (Sep 6, 2011)

Howdy yall I'm new the names Ashley and I love horses I have a horse and his name is baxter I've been around them off and on for about 18 years i havent been around them much but now I'm around my horse alot hes a good horse he has a few bad vices hes a tennessee walker/pinto horse and i love him thanks yall


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

Welcome to the group!


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Welcome from Woodford, VA!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

welcome to the forum!


----------



## mistic mare (Sep 6, 2011)

Welcome from Gore, Virginia


----------



## vivache (Jun 14, 2009)

Welcome from Winchester, VA.


----------



## Cowgirl07 (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks guys


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Welcome  You'll enjoy it here!

I'm moving to VA soon, haha


----------



## Cowgirl07 (Sep 6, 2011)

oh well that great this is a good forum here Thanks for the warm Welcome


----------



## tasunke (Nov 6, 2011)

Hello from northern VA (Manassas)


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

see you on the trails, I plan on riding Mt Rogers in the summer. Get that walker in shape !


----------

